# DS #3872: Tago Akira no Atama no Taisou Dai 2 Shuu - Ginga Oudan Nazot



## Chanser (Jun 17, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5034^^


----------



## nori2nori (Jun 17, 2009)

How to play "Tago Akira no Atama no Taisou Dai 2 Shuu" on your R4/DSTT/DSTTi etc.

0. Download Patch.rar and get a Patch.exe file.

1. Rename your ROM data file of "Tago Akira no Atama no Taisou Dai 2 Shuu" to "atama2.nds".

2. Put the renamed ROM file to the same folder as Patch.exe.

3. Run Patch.exe then the atama2.nds is patched directly, and the file before patched is copied to atama2.OLD as the backup.

4. Run atama2.nds. Note: You can change the ROM file name to any.

5. Enjoy!!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 18, 2009)

another one of the series which require the patch... why was this dumped before part 1?


----------

